# Black Worms in Broms ?



## Faceless (Sep 11, 2008)

I have these tiny black worms hanging
out inside the water axel of one of my
bromeliads.... There was about 4-5 of
these things *swimming* in the water...

I tried to get a picture with my phone
but it was just looking blurry...

So should i be worried ? im hoping this
is common... i tried to search on here
but didnt find a thing..

thanks !
Justin


----------



## wimpy (Dec 14, 2006)

Could be mosquito larvae possibly


----------



## hexentanz (Sep 18, 2008)

Do you have fernroot in your tanks?


----------



## dancjoseph (Nov 8, 2007)

It could also be the larvae of Clogmia albipunctata. I know I have these in the 'pond' in my tank.


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

dancjoseph said:


> It could also be the larvae of Clogmia albipunctata. I know I have these in the 'pond' in my tank.


my first thought


----------



## Faceless (Sep 11, 2008)

I do have a fern...

I think that the last post is dead on..
Clogmia albipunctata... mine looked
all black though, but maybe its so small 
i cant see the white only black ?

heres a pic i found... looks liek this but all black


----------



## Faceless (Sep 11, 2008)

So what do you guys think ?
should i be worried ?

I mean these worms were in a 
brom and they were munching on 
some dead flies in the water...

i would imagine the same 
treatment to some eggs no ?
would dry ice be a solution if i was worried ?


----------



## Onagro (Jun 9, 2006)

They may be moth fly larvae. Have you seen any black, dusty-winged insects flying around? The larvae seem to eat frog eggs, but the adults a just annoying. Just remove the water and worms from the broms and replace it with clean water each time they show up. Eventually, the worms will simply stop appearing.


----------



## basshummper (Jan 13, 2008)

sounds like you've got nemerteans. AJC's Virtual Frogroom ... teans.html
there was a good video in this link but its been removed. they almost look like slugs only they have a longer profile, no eyes, and they sort of root around with their leading edge as they move. their harmless to your frogs and eggs, but they do eat FF and i can't keep a springtail population going with them in the tank.


----------



## pigface (Apr 28, 2006)

I've had a number of different types of "midges" or flying gnats or what not pop up in tanks , I don't know the scientific names of them , but there are usually one or two different types of flying things in one tank or other that hatched out from a brom or some were else . Sometimes you can see the larva swimming in the broms , sometimes not . Its probably the larva of some type of small flying insect that your frogs will like to eat . They are probably nothing to worry about .
I once gave thought to putting some may fly larva in the water feature to see if they would hatch out , just for the heck of it , but never did it . From my fly fishing - tying days the picture lookes like some of the midge larve I tried to imitate .


----------



## Faceless (Sep 11, 2008)

Pigface i think the flying knat thing makes more sense..
They are in my tank and they are multiplying...
I hope that once i get my frogs going they will
help control them  




pigface said:


> I've had a number of different types of "midges" or flying gnats or what not pop up in tanks , I don't know the scientific names of them , but there are usually one or two different types of flying things in one tank or other that hatched out from a brom or some were else . Sometimes you can see the larva swimming in the broms , sometimes not . Its probably the larva of some type of small flying insect that your frogs will like to eat . They are probably nothing to worry about .
> I once gave thought to putting some may fly larva in the water feature to see if they would hatch out , just for the heck of it , but never did it . From my fly fishing - tying days the picture lookes like some of the midge larve I tried to imitate .


----------

